# Invisible fence ...



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with using the invisible fence on a puppy? We have the invisible fence currently installed and used it for our previous dog (but by the time he was older in life he didn't even have to wear the collar and he didn't leave our yard). I wasn't sure when it is a good age to train a puppy for it ... Maddie is almost 14 weeks old and I feel bad continuing to take her outside on a leash when she could be running off leash in the yard with the invisible fence (while someone is supervising her).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have one and was told not to use it on a puppy before they are 6 months old.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

The gentleman that installed ours said that he wouldn't even train a pup before 4 months. I had him come at exactly 4 months and he said he would know if Molly was ready to be trained or not. She did GREAT! I swear she learned it in 5 minutes. 

I think I could let her out w/o her collar too, but I don't.

Good luck


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok thank you both, good to know! When the fence was installed last time we had the people come out and train Jake, so maybe in a few months we'll be able to set that up for Maddie.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady started training at about 5 months. I probably could go without his collar, too, but I would not take that chance.


----------



## alages (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone have any specific recommendations as to which invisible fence is best?


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I really don't like the idea of an invisible fence. It is NOT a fence and simply does not offer the protection that a fence does. 

Even if you dog stays in the yard.... it does not keep other things out of the yard the way a fence does.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

One of the things that I love about having an invisible fence is that there is no chance the children will leave the gate open, or if my dog runs out the door, he will not be hit.

I lost a dog 15 years ago when he ran out my door in front of my neighbor's truck. An invisible fence is the only way to prevent this from happening. It is not meant to keep other animals out.

I have an Innotek. The trainer that installed it used heavier wiring than what the system came with. The collar is rechargable, and needs to be recharged about every 4 months. I have heard that these fences use a lot of electricity, but I never noticed an increase in my bill.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Molly was trained on our Invisible Fence at about 4 months. I have it indoors and out. I also have a physical fence in the back. She is safe. She's 19 months old now and doesn't need the collar in the house or in the back yard. I still put it on her when she's out front with me but she respects her boundaries, with or without the collar. 

I have the Invisible Fence brand. It was professionally installed and they sent out a trainer, both for the inside and outside. I love it. I no longer need to worry that she will run into the street. I'm always out in front with her so I don't need to worry about other animals running in.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny got her Invisible Fence (the brand name fence) when she was about 4 months old. She understood it after going too close only 2 times. By the time she was 3 and we left that place, she could go out without her collar on...she knew the boundaries. Plus we never used it to just dump her outside. It was so we could play off leash and she could go potty in the bad weather without us. I was always watching and usually in the garage during bad weather.

In this house, we put in a fence we installed ourselves, Petsafe I think. Got it off the internet. It wasn't hard to do because we had bare dirt: pin the wire down on the dirt and let the grass grow over it. Because she already knew about invisible fence, it's set to beep first, then vibrate....NO SHOCK!!

I still keep an eye on her: as in on my feet watching from window to window as she checks out the yard. And, no, it doesn't keep other dogs/animals out of the yard. I don't feel that's a draw back because I keep such a close watch on her.

I think, also, that it actually helped with recall. She couldn't go anywhere else, so she came. I fostered a good habit.

I would never have a dog without a fence. And in our 2 neighborhoods we were not allowed to have physical fences.


----------



## alages (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the brand name suggestions.


----------



## brinks (Jun 2, 2008)

Our home had invisible fence when we moved in and they just came to flag the yard the other day so we knew where the boundries were. Brinkley is almost 14 weeks old and they showed me how to train him in one session. No shocks though!!! I'm going to leave the covers on the shockers for a few more weeks. He hasn't bolted yet but I'm sure the time is coming.

Just curious.....how do you leave the yard with your dog without them thinking they can leave anytime? The invisible fence people said to put him in the car and drive him over the boundry. I really DON"T want to do that everytime we want to stroll around the neighborhood! Any tricks you have learned would be appreciated!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

brinks said:


> Our home had invisible fence when we moved in and they just came to flag the yard the other day so we knew where the boundries were. Brinkley is almost 14 weeks old and they showed me how to train him in one session. No shocks though!!! I'm going to leave the covers on the shockers for a few more weeks. He hasn't bolted yet but I'm sure the time is coming.
> 
> Just curious.....how do you leave the yard with your dog without them thinking they can leave anytime? The invisible fence people said to put him in the car and drive him over the boundry. I really DON"T want to do that everytime we want to stroll around the neighborhood! Any tricks you have learned would be appreciated!


Currently I drive Brady out of the yard, too. My trainer said that once he is trained that he would come back and train him to walk off with me, just keep forgetting to call. I was thinking about maybe laying down a towel, and teaching him to walk across the line on a towel, then lift the towel when done.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

The towel method that Cubbysan mentions is what we use indoors. We have a special bath towel that we use to lay across the doorway when we want to take Brady to the garage. The second the towel goes down, he knows he can cross safely. The trick of course is to take the collar off FIRST! We forgot to do this once and I felt horrible.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie knows that the only time he can go to the car is on a leash. he has never tried to go there with his fence collar on...


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone ever use the wireless fence? I saw this at Petsmart and thought it would be a great idea especially since we camp alot and could set the perimeter from 15' to a half acre.


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

I would be care about leaving your dog go without the collar too much. My in-laws let their beagle out one day without the collar. She must have picked up on a scent and took off because a neighbor called to say Mia was in their yard (3 houses down). Just a word of caution. 

On the other hand, if Mia gets into things she shouldn't (i.e. flowerbeds), they can put the pink flags up and it will keep her away.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

As far as taking them out of the yard...we only exit/enter via the paved drive-way. Collars come off, leashes on, and I keep a close heel while saying "It's OK, stay close". Sadie would probably never need her collar on again, in fact she gets worked up if Loocie's beeps.
Now my Lucifer is another story....she tests the edges...or she likes the vibration....she's always testing to see if it's down... and will lean into it :doh: so her collar is always on and I always have her in my sight, little heathen.


----------

